# Chocolate really does poison dogs.



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 18, 2007)

I stopped believing this, because I've had dogs all my life...most of whom have happened on large quantities of chocolate cake or cookies, gotten the trots or a bit sick, then been fine. Nevertheless, better safe than sorry, I always keep my chocolate out of their reach.

I adopted Freska from an abused home several years ago, and she has been a project...bringing out her personality has been ongoing over the last 4 years. She just started to "get it", too, playing on the floor with me like the other dogs for the first time just a couple days ago. After that, there's been a new sweetness in her personality, coming up and asking for affection...also new for her.

She also had epilepsy, and would have occasional seizures. I typically just sit with her, talk to her, hold her and pet her while she gets through them. The vet gave me some meds for her, so that she doesn'e have strings of them...one, a tablet, then a doped up dog for a few days.

Last night, I heard/felt her starting a siezure, cuddled up with her, and the seizure worsened until she just passed from it.  In the kitchen, I found the empty wrapper of some baking chocolate. The little sneak figured out how to get up on the table, and open a cupboard she never opened before (she was a very talented thief and sneak, so all the lower cupboards were off for use for food...pots & pans only, and the trash is in a locked closet). It turns out, baking chocolate is hundreds of times higher in the active chemical in chocolate than the chocolate cakes or bars my other dogs have eaten over the years. And it kills by causing terminal seizures.

Keep chocolate away from your dogs. Especially if they are sweet, sneaky, twirly girls.

Good-bye, Fressa-poodle. I'll miss your doe brown eyes and clever manipulations.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 18, 2007)

oh, ouch man, I am really sorry.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that, my friend.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your dog dying that way. No words can suffice. 
Yes, indeed that dogs adore chocolates (like some ladies I know) but it's bad for them. Even a hershey's kiss shouldn't be part of a treat. There are chocolate flavored dog treats, but keep in mind they're chocolate *flavored* thus not harmful like the real thing.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 18, 2007)

. :asian:  Sorry it happened this way....


----------



## Lisa (Jan 18, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss... I already knew that baking chocolate (which contains much more of the ingredient that is poisonous to dogs) was much worse - I won't buy the chocolate flavored treats because I don't want my dog to get the taste for chocolate.  

Rescuers hold a special place in my heart - and apparently in others.  The Rainbow Bridge, Rescuer's version 

Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and gray, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to The Bridge to watch.

It wasn't long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung low and tail dragging. The other animals, the ones who had been there for a while, knew what his story was right away, for they had seen this happen far too often. He approached slowly, obviously in great emotional pain, but with no sign of injury or illness.

Unlike all of the other animals waiting at The Bridge, this animal had not been restored to youth and made healthy and vigorous again. As he walked toward The Bridge, he watched all of the other animals watching him. He knew he was out of place here and the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But, alas, as he approached The Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who apologized, but told him that he would not be able to pass. Only those animals who were with their people could pass over Rainbow Bridge.

With no place else to turn to, the elderly animal turned towards the fields before The Bridge and saw a group of other animals like himself, also elderly and infirm. They weren't playing, but rather simply lying on the green grass, forlornly staring out at the pathway leading to The Bridge. And so, he took his place among them, watching the pathway and waiting.

One of the newest arrivals at The Bridge didn't understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the animals that had been there for awhile to explain it to him. "You see, that poor animal was a rescue. He was turned in to rescue just as you see him now, an older animal with his fur graying and his eyes clouding. He never made it out of rescue and passed on with only the love of his rescuer to comfort him as he left his earthly existence. Because he had no family to give his love to, he has no one to escort him across The Bridge.

The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked, "So what will happen now?" As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the gloom lifted. Approaching The Bridge could be seen a single person and among the older animals, a whole group was suddenly bathed in a golden light and they were all young and healthy again, just as they were in the prime of life. "Watch, and see" said the second animal. A second group of animals from those waiting came to the pathway and bowed low as the person neared. At each bowed head, the person offered a pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. The newly restored animals fell into line and followed him towards The Bridge. They all crossed The Bridge together.

"What happened?"

"That was a rescuer. The animals you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of his work. They will cross when their new families arrive. Those you saw restored were those who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one, final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor animals that they couldn't place on earth, across The Rainbow Bridge. "

"I think I like rescuers", said the first animal.

"So does GOD", was the reply.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 18, 2007)

The best person I know is my dog. -- Infy

"The more I know about men, the more I like dogs." - *Gloria Allred*, feminist attorney

"Agreeable friends - they ask no questions, they pass no criticisms." - *George Eliot *(1819-1880) English novelist

"Say something idiotic and nobody but a dog politely wags his tail." - *Virginia Graham *(b. 1912)  U.S. author, commentator. 

"To err is human - to forgive, canine." - *Anonymous

* "A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than you love yourself." - *Josh Billings *(18181885) American humorist

"Histories are more full of examples of the fidelity of dogs than of friends." - *Alexander Pope* (16881744) English satirical poet

"The dog has seldom been successful in pulling man up to its level of sagacity, but man has frequently dragged the dog down to his." - *James Thurber* (18941961) U.S. humorist, illustrator


My how you were enriched keep his memory alive.

--Infy


----------



## Seeking Zen (Jan 18, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too knew that chocolate could be fatal to dogs and I also know several dogs who have gotten into chocolate and were fine. I didn't know about the baking chocolate being worse, thanks for reminding us all just how dangerous this can bek You gave your dog a good life after an abusive existence. 

Thanks for reminding us just how dangerous this can be and just how sneaky our pets can get. 

*hugs*


----------



## exile (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your friend. :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your best friend.  I knew someone that told me about chocolate, a long time ago.  She used to use an oreo cookie as a treat for a long time, but one day the same thing happened....


----------



## dragonswordkata (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. I had started to dis-believe the old stories about dogs and chocolate since my dog has also eaten small amounts of it. (they are good little thieves when they want something)I will be more vigalant, Thanks for the warning.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 18, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.

I commend your pursuit of the rescue. 

Be at peace little one. :asian:


----------



## pstarr (Jan 18, 2007)

I am terribly sorry to hear of your loss.  I have lost dear friends like yours...

As a side note, don't feed dogs grapes or raisins as they can result (in time) in renal failure...

Again, my condolences.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 19, 2007)

.

I am sorry for your loss.

Thank you, also, for having the courage to post this. People need to know how accidents like this can happen. Hopefully your post will act as a warning to others, and will save a few family pets.

RIP


----------

